# The Matrix Awakens: Gratis für PS5 und Xbox runterladen!



## Icetii (13. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix Awakens: Gratis für PS5 und Xbox runterladen!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## HeavyM (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich frage mich warum nur für Konsolen. Schade eigendlich


----------



## Xello1984 (13. Dezember 2021)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum nur für Konsolen. Schade eigendlich


Ich vermute, die Demo würde ohne die Direct Storage Fähigkeit (RTX I/O) nicht reibungslos auf dem PC laufen. High End PCs könnten sie zwar in 4k und 60 fps darstellen, aber der Levelaufbau könnte nicht on the fly flüßig aufgebaut werden, da es immense Daten sind die nicht allesamt im Arbeitsspeicher sind sondern von Platte geladen werden


----------



## Gast1649365804 (14. Dezember 2021)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum nur für Konsolen. Schade eigendlich


Ja, liegt vermutlich an DirectStorage. Ist wohl dafür nötig oder aber, man hat die Demo bisher einfacher halber erstmal für die geschlossenen Konsolensysteme optimiert.


----------



## HeavyM (14. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja, liegt vermutlich an DirectStorage. Ist wohl dafür nötig oder aber, man hat die Demo bisher einfacher halber erstmal für die geschlossenen Konsolensysteme optimiert.


Ich denke auch letzteres alles andere wäre eigentlich ne dumme Ausrede seitens der Entwickler. Kann mir keiner erzählen das man das nicht auf nem Gaming PC zum laufen bekommt. Sieht halt nur je nach system dann nicht so aus wie die es gern hätten, das ist denke ich auch noch so ein Problem für die.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, die Demo würde ohne die Direct Storage Fähigkeit (RTX I/O) nicht reibungslos auf dem PC laufen. High End PCs könnten sie zwar in 4k und 60 fps darstellen, aber der Levelaufbau könnte nicht on the fly flüßig aufgebaut werden, da es immense Daten sind die nicht allesamt im Arbeitsspeicher sind sondern von Platte geladen werden


... weil die meisten Spiele-PCs jetzt keine SSD haben?  

Sorry, normalerweise beteilige ich mich nicht an dem Geschwätz rund um "Meine Plattform ist besser!!1". Ich hab die Tech-Demo am WE für fünf Minuten bei einem Kumpel auf seiner PS5 gesehen, die sah wirklich gut aus ... aber all das und viel mehr wäre auf jedem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC zu realisieren.

Ggf. haben Sony und MS einfach ein wenig Geld bezahlt bzw. bei der Entwicklung und Anpassung der U5-Engine geholfen und das ist eben aktuell ein Vorzeigeprodukt um die Leistungsfähigkeit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (14. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil die meisten Spiele-PCs jetzt keine SSD haben?
> 
> Sorry, normalerweise beteilige ich mich nicht an dem Geschwätz rund um "Meine Plattform ist besser!!1". Ich hab die Tech-Demo am WE für fünf Minuten bei einem Kumpel auf seiner PS5 gesehen, die sah wirklich gut aus ... aber all das und viel mehr wäre auf jedem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC zu realisieren.
> 
> Ggf. haben Sony und MS einfach ein wenig Geld bezahlt bzw. bei der Entwicklung und Anpassung der U5-Engine geholfen und das ist eben aktuell ein Vorzeigeprodukt um die Leistungsfähigkeit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration zu demonstrieren.


Bisher hat niemand eine „Mein System ist besser“ Diskussion geführt.
SSD‘s ja, haben die meisten Spiele-PC’s, Direct Storage aber noch nicht, unter W10 sowieso nicht.
Der Rest ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## MrFob (14. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil die meisten Spiele-PCs jetzt keine SSD haben?
> 
> Sorry, normalerweise beteilige ich mich nicht an dem Geschwätz rund um "Meine Plattform ist besser!!1". Ich hab die Tech-Demo am WE für fünf Minuten bei einem Kumpel auf seiner PS5 gesehen, die sah wirklich gut aus ... aber all das und viel mehr wäre auf jedem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC zu realisieren.
> 
> Ggf. haben Sony und MS einfach ein wenig Geld bezahlt bzw. bei der Entwicklung und Anpassung der U5-Engine geholfen und das ist eben aktuell ein Vorzeigeprodukt um die Leistungsfähigkeit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration zu demonstrieren.


Naja, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das die Demo von den schnellen SSDs profitiert.
Nicht jeder PC (auch nicht jeder Gaming-PC) hat ne M.2 SSD oder so. Wenn du das Ding halt fuer den PC bringst, dann kann es halt auch jeder Depp auf jeder Maschine versuchen und bei der Haelfte ruckelt es dann wie Sau und dann ist das Geheule gleich wieder gross. Man kennt’s doch. 

So wie’s jetzt ist sind sie da halt auf der sicheren Seite. Mag gut sein, dass Sony und MS da auch noch ein bisschen mit reingebuttert haben, aber Sinn macht die Strategie schon erstmal so oder so.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Bisher hat niemand eine „Mein System ist besser“ Diskussion geführt.
> SSD‘s ja, haben die meisten Spiele-PC’s, Direct Storage aber noch nicht, unter W10 sowieso nicht.
> Der Rest ist reine Spekulation.


Es ging mit System um die Plattform, sprich PC gegen Konsole und den Punkt hab ich auch nur erwähnt wg. der angeblich ach so tollen 'direct storage(tm)' Technologie.

Wollen wir wetten, dass die UE5-Engine auf Mittelklasse PCs genau so performt wie auf aktuellen Konsolen? 

Ansonsten wird auch das, was @MrFob schrieb, ein wichtiger Punkt sein: bei Konsolen weißt du wie es läuft. Punkt. Bei PCs gibts sooooo viele Abstufungen dass man hier keine "unique user experience" garantieren bzw. gewährleisten kann.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (14. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ging mit System um die Plattform, sprich PC gegen Konsole und den Punkt hab ich auch nur erwähnt wg. der angeblich ach so tollen 'direct storage(tm)' Technologie.
> 
> Wollen wir wetten, dass die UE5-Engine auf Mittelklasse PCs genau so performt wie auf aktuellen Konsolen?
> 
> Ansonsten wird auch das, was @MrFob schrieb, ein wichtiger Punkt sein: bei Konsolen weißt du wie es läuft. Punkt. Bei PCs gibts sooooo viele Abstufungen dass man hier keine "unique user experience" garantieren bzw. gewährleisten kann.


Mit Verlaub, aber es ging NICHT um Irgendwas gegen Irgendwas. Wieso gegen?
Kann das nicht herauslesen. Wenn jemand sowas vom Zaun gebrochen hat, dann du.

Ich wette nicht, auf welchen Systemen die Engine läuft. Kann ja sein, dass die Engine an sich durchaus läuft, aber diese Tech-Demo speziell? Wage ich zu bezeifeln.

Ansonsten: Wenn du ein Stück weiter oben schaust, so habe ich das auch schon geschrieben. Du hast lediglich das schon mehrmals Geschriebene wiederholt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber es ging NICHT um Irgendwas gegen Irgendwas. Wieso gegen?
> Kann das nicht herauslesen. Wenn jemand sowas vom Zaun gebrochen hat, dann du.


Probierst du eigentlich auch die Beitrage zu verstehen?!

Ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag, den ich weiter oben auch zitiert habe:

_Ich vermute, die Demo würde ohne die Direct Storage Fähigkeit (RTX I/O) nicht reibungslos auf dem PC laufen._

D.h. der User spricht davon, dass die UE5-Demo nur auf Konsolen gut läuft. Da bin ich darauf angesprungen und meinte, dass ich solche Beiträge immer ignoriere, mich am Plattform-Gebashe nicht beteilige, aber in dem Fall der Meinung bin, dass ein guter Mittelklasse-PC die Demo ebenso stemmen wird bzw. kann.



> Ich wette nicht, auf welchen Systemen die Engine läuft. Kann ja sein, dass die Engine an sich durchaus läuft, aber diese Tech-Demo speziell? Wage ich zu bezeifeln.


... und ich sehe das eben komplett anders, wenn man sich ein wenig mit Programmieren und Engines beschäftigt, kommt man hier ggf. sogar selbst auf den Trichter, dass das selbstverständlich auf meinem PC mit schnell angebundener SSD, z.B. m2, wunderbärchen funktioniert.

Vllt. könnte ja @Loosa hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkeln bringen, immerhin arbeitet er mit der UE und hat ggf. schon Berührungen mit der 5er Version.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Probierst du eigentlich auch die Beitrage zu verstehen?!
> 
> Ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag, den ich weiter oben auch zitiert habe:
> 
> ...


Du wiederholst dich erneut.
Natürlich weiß ich, auf welchen Beitrag du geantwortet hast.
Aber was soll denn daran Plattform-Gebashe sein?
Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist schlicht falsch, nämlich dass der User davon spricht, dass es nur auf Konsolen läuft. Es braucht seiner Ansicht nach gewisse Hardwarevoraussetzungen. Von Konsole only hat er nicht gesprochen.
Das ist deine eigene krude Interpretation.
Hättest bei deiner Prämisse bleiben und dich raushalten sollen, denn bevor du hier reingegrätscht bist, war alles ok.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. könnte ja @Loosa hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkeln bringen, immerhin arbeitet er mit der UE und hat ggf. schon Berührungen mit der 5er Version.


Da bin ich leider raus. Ein anderes Team zieht gerade um, aber mein Projekt wird wohl UE4 bleiben. Von daher verfolge ich es nur aus der Ferne. 

Nanite (3D und Texturen) und Lumen (Beleuchtung) stützt sich wohl schwer auf die neue Konsolengeneration.
Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ein entsprechend leistungsstarker PC das nicht genauso schafft. In diesem Fall könnten die eindeutigen Hardware-Specs aber ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein. Damit lässt sich neue Technik sicher leichter testen und umsetzen.

/edit: Solche Tech-Demos werden später oft als Unreal-Projekte veröffentlicht, etwa als Engine Feature Sample, dann könnte man sich das mal genauer angucken. Aber ob sie das hier rausgeben? 

/edit2: _Soll_ denn ein Spiel rauskommen? Oder geht es doch mehr um den Film? Wenn sie die Engine hauptsächlich für die Dreharbeiten verwendeten, dann läuft es vielleicht nie über 60 fps und sie wollten _die_ Debatte vermeiden? Oder sonstwas blödes.

/edit3 mit etwas mehr Info:








						Introducing The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience
					

See what’s possible with UE5 and get a glimpse into the future of interactive storytelling and entertainment.




					www.unrealengine.com
				




Die Begegnung war wohl Zufall. Wachowski erzählte von seinem neuen Film, und andere schlugen vor sich damit doch mal in der Engine auszutoben. 16 km² Areal ist 'ne Ansage. Allerdings hilft Houdini mit seiner prozeduralen Generierung da enorm. Straßen, Gebäude, Dreck auf der Straße, ... mit einem sehr kleinen Team.

Da kommt kein Produkt raus, aber es ist eine dicke Werbebotschaft an Spiel wie an Film.


----------



## Xello1984 (15. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil die meisten Spiele-PCs jetzt keine SSD haben?
> 
> Sorry, normalerweise beteilige ich mich nicht an dem Geschwätz rund um "Meine Plattform ist besser!!1". Ich hab die Tech-Demo am WE für fünf Minuten bei einem Kumpel auf seiner PS5 gesehen, die sah wirklich gut aus ... aber all das und viel mehr wäre auf jedem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC zu realisieren.
> 
> Ggf. haben Sony und MS einfach ein wenig Geld bezahlt bzw. bei der Entwicklung und Anpassung der U5-Engine geholfen und das ist eben aktuell ein Vorzeigeprodukt um die Leistungsfähigkeit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration zu demonstrieren.


Bist du Programmierer oder woher hast du diese entschlossene Meinung? Ich habe in keinem Punkt gesagt, meine Plattform wäre die bessere. Ich besitze beides

Ließ meinen Post genauer. Ich habe nichts von SSDs geschrieben, die auf dem PC genau so vorhanden sind. Scheinbar hast du ja ein entscheidendes Feature einfach verpennt, das noch nicht auf dem PC von der Software Seite machbar ist und was dieses Feature konkret macht

Ich habe sogar klar betont, dass ein High End PC die Demo in flüssigem 4k darstellen könnte, lediglich schnell durch die Stadt fliegen könnte ohne dieses Feature eben Probleme bereiten, denn dadurch umgeht man einen Flaschenhals, den man selbst mit den schnellsten SSDs hat beim Laden von Spielständen und Texturen. Schön dass du deiner Meinung bist, aber ein Ratchet and Clank wäre derzeit auch nicht auf dem PC lauffähig denn man hätte beim Nachladen der Welten immer wieder Unterbrechungen von mehreren Sekunden


----------

